# 26+K in Rosser



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A big slug coming, should wipe out any spawn fishing above the river, I just hope it doesn't muddy the south end.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

We canâ€™t catch a break


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow. Surprise surprise. Global Wetting it should be called.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

48,600 cfs at Trinidad. It be coming on down. That should muddy up the lake.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mattsfishin said:


> 48,600 cfs at Trinidad. It be coming on down. That should muddy up the lake.


Dashed my hopes for sure, I hope it does not raise the lake too much.
On years it gets high on the bulkhead and is muddy it kills the algae on the bulkhead from no sunlight. And that kills the shad spawn and thus the bulkhead bite.
It happened about three years ago, but the water cleared and the algae came back along with the bite for a short spell. When it was high and had killed the algae it was right at the start of a good bulkhead bite, it stopped it cold until the algae grew back, by then there was just a short time left before the season rolled on.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I have a question. if all the WB in the lake are up in the river. Will this water wash or make them swim back to the lake? Yes, hardly any spawn but.....WB in the lake early?
perhaps push them further into the creeks?
I guess if the lake is a Muddy Chocolate milk mess - what's the point anyway.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Iâ€™m not convinced we have the huge numbers of whites going up the river to spawn any longer. I personally think a large number of our brood fish now reside down around Romayor. I sure hope Iâ€™m wrong but the more I look for em the more convinced I get.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Gofish2day said:


> I have a question. if all the WB in the lake are up in the river....


No offense intended Gofish2day...but your premise is wrong. It has never been the case that all the WB in the lake moved up the river. Likewise with Stripers when we had them in size and numbers. Never, ever. Some big whites (and most stripers) in fact do not move up river for any length of time.

I have fishing logs with huge catches of whites (and Stripers) in the months of January, February, and March for several years prior on the south end of the lake. The fishing technique is different...dead sticking and strolling...but the fishing was great at times....over three years of stripers and whites caught in consecutive months on the south end.

Its not a problem of migration, IMO...rather it is a problem of too much flow for too long that has washed many of the brood fish (especially stripers) through the dam. White bass have been reported caught off Smiths Point and Stripers in Trinity Bay. This has been going on since 2015...huge flows of water without much respite have substantially hurt the Livingston fishery.

It will recover some day...but not some day soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

whsalum said:


> Iâ€™m not convinced we have the huge numbers of whites going up the river to spawn any longer. I personally think a large number of our brood fish now reside down around Romayor. I sure hope Iâ€™m wrong but the more I look for em the more convinced I get.


Yep, I am worried that may be the case. And I am concerned the silting from the heavy floods has changed the environment in such a way the whites may not recover to the glory days of old.
I am not sure why but several of the old white bass haunts on the south end no longer hold fish and have not held them in any numbers for years now. That may be due to a lack of numbers more than habitat however.
Maybe the water will clear up soon and we can see in a short time what the white bass situation looks like. Normally by April 15th the ones that spawned upstream are back.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

No offense taken! I was just posing the question. No statement or observation. Nothing else to do...â€¦..till this clears. Wife had surgery so home for about a month with her. Things are going terrific and expect full recovery.
Back to the point of my question. Number of whites was not the question.
Lets say 1/3 of all whites migrated up the river. Will these snuggle into the creeks or get washed back down into the Lake.
Right now I see 53,900 and 28K flow rates. WOW that is huge.


Another question - Will this years class of WB fry be terrific or terrible? Terrific due to no fishing pressure or terrible as they all got washed around by the flow. Eggs died due to conditions. Past years 6" class fish after this happened? Loy should be the expert on this question.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The longer I fish it seems the less i know about them!
Just when you think you know something, it all changes lol!
I am not sure at all if the flood assists the white bass who went up the river to spawn on their return.
I do know that the white bass that travel upriver to spawn take their time getting up there, staging up in different spots, hanging out at the deep holes in creeks and the river until the water temp, flow, and clarity are all as good as it will get that year and then they spawn in waves on the rises. Then those that have spawned turn around and haul buns back to where they live the rest of the year. So I guess the physical speed of the fast flowing river in flood times do speed up their return, but they really go back much faster than they take going up to spawn.
Water clarity plays some role as the water can't have too much turbidity that will smother eggs with derbies in the 48 hours before they hatch. Since the eggs attach to rock, gravel, etc... severe floods will actually dislodge eggs and destroy them.
White bass spawning females sense the conditions and wait for the best conditions for a good hatch before releasing their eggs. If good conditions don't occur the females will hold their eggs and absorb them through the year. Many years in the past I cleaned female white bass with withering eggs in late August. 
It seems to me that happens most when there is a big population of mature white bass in the lake, less than a majority travel upriver to spawn, and there will be eggs present in females late into the summer.
White bass are reported to grow about 10" in a year in the Trinity watershed.
So almost an inch a month, which means the white bass spawned all year long last year lol!
Because there are white bass of every size except big in the lake right now.
Most years if there is not a raging flood the white bass are back in the south end by April 15th.
I hold off my expectations for the year until after then.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

I agree with you . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Well Stated SS.
These past few years and floods have really taken a toll on Lake Livingston and the Dam.
You would think with all the flooding the dam would be great but it hasn't. Not like years past with rafts of BIG schooling WB.
2 years ago was a great time to take up crappie fishing....This past year I have started to expand to different lakes. Starting to get the Bass itch now for some strange reason. I guess that's mostly what's on TV.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW 37K at the Dam
Oakwood 36K
Crockett 40K

Its gonna be another one of those years....


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

About 6 miles north of 190 . A lot of debris coming down.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Water is smoking through the gates 37,100 CFS. Takes a big arse anchor to hold in the river!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Loy,
Can you give us a LL Chocolate milk report? Is it muddy down to the island.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Yoohoo maybe! Not Chocolate! :help:



Gofish2day said:


> Loy,
> Can you give us a LL Chocolate milk report? Is it muddy down to the island.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

By golly I was there today! And the water still looks great on the east south end.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*trinity*

will it make it to the bay??:texasflag


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The discharge is still looking okay, but surely it will muddy soon with this big 41K slug pushing through.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

41k+ Crappie biting in Trinity Bay soon. Gez


----------

